# Cuanta potencia para una caja de bajo?



## leonin (Mar 28, 2008)

Estoy armando una caja de bajo de 350w rms y lo que me faltaria es saber de cuanta potencia deberia ser su amplificador. Lei un articulo en otro foro que en Refuerzo Sonoro se utiliza casi el doble de potencia para amplificar los altavoces ya que las potencias son medidas con una onda senoidal, pero tambien decia que para altavoces de guitarra el amplificador debia ser de menor potencia que el altavoz ya que este tiene que reproducir altas dosis de distorsion. 

Entonces mi pregunta es ¿cual seria la relacion de potencia adecuada para una caja de bajo electrico?


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 28, 2008)

Te recomiendo unos 300w como máximo.
Y un parlante celestion!  



Salu2!


----------



## leonin (Mar 31, 2008)

Gracias DriX No consigo parlante Celestion, al menos en Argentina no encontré. Y me podrias explicar el porqué decis que debo utilizar una menor cantidad de potencia del amplificador? O si alguien sabe porqué, gracias.


----------



## Selkir (Abr 1, 2008)

A mi siempre me han dicho que el altavoz debe tener un 25% más de potencia que el amplificador, por seguridad mas que nada.

Si el altavoz de la caja que te estas armando es de 350W el amplificador deberá tener sobre 280W; si lo que tiene 350W es el amplificador el altavoz deberá ser de 438W.

Eso es lo que yo estudie en clase y lo que aplico cuando me piden recintos caseros, y me funciona.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 1, 2008)

Tenes que ver que parlante vas a poner, son muy mentirosos los datos de los fabricantes, ahora tenes claro que 350w Rms es mucha potencia, me imagino que no es para tu uso personal. En fin.. vas a rmar vos la potencia o compras un amplificador?

En cuanto a la potencia del amplificador desis de bajos y uno solo. tendrias que decirnos tambien cuanta potencia tenes en el resto de sistema (medios y agudos) hay una proporcion que ahora no recuerdo.

Si tenes una caja de 350w rms yo armaria un amplificador de 500w. Obiamente debes tener cuidado de no sobrepasar la potencia del parlante (cuando lo escuches te vas a dar cuenta de los limites, supongamos a la mitad, asi te aseguras que los niveles de distorcion van a ser bajos y si se producen picos el amplificador puede responder no recortando la señal.

En fin es bastante comprometida la eleccion tenes siertos puntos que tomar en cuenta no solo la potencia bruta. Saludos

PD: mira esto https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about19777.html


----------



## leonin (Abr 1, 2008)

No es un sistema, es para amplificar un bajo eléctrico, solo voy a utilizar un woofer de 15", y tweeter todavia no lo decidí. Y el amplificador lo voy a comprar, no puedo armar uno. Todavia no encontre datos con cuanta potencia amplificar porque todos me dicen mas, otros menos de lo que tiene el parlante, si alguien tiene alguna teoria se lo agradeceria, Y si llegoa te3rminar la caja la publico para mostrar como quedó =)


----------



## Pablo16 (Abr 1, 2008)

Yo driría que sigas la 'regla' general, de usar la bocina con potencia de sobra, más grande que el amplificador masomenos 1/3 pienso.

Salu2


----------



## Danielv (Abr 13, 2008)

es bueno que el amplificador pase por un poco la potencia del altavos, si es que este es de calidad y te indica la potencia rms real.... hay unos que dicen por ejemplo 100 rms y no llegan a 50 y por eso cuando le colocamos ms de 100 que digo se quema....


----------



## gaston sj (Abr 18, 2008)

hola 
te recomiendo que no le pongas mas de 200w RMS ya que a los parlantes se le mide la potencia a 1khz y a parte que casi ningun parlante llega ala potencia expresa por el fabricante la potencia que ponen ellos es casi teorica ... ya que el parlante tiene diferentes comportamemientos en cajas selladas bass reflex y demas diseños de cajas lo siguiente es que te tienes que acordar que lo bas a usar en frecuencias ,uy bajas ejemplo cuerda 4ta unos 50hz talvez menos cuerda 3era unos 70 u 80hz cuerda 2da unos 90 o 10hz y 1era unos 100a 150hz o sea son frecuencias muy bajas y tanto como el parlante el amplificador tiene menos rendimiento y para un solo parlante es suficiente 200w anque te deverias comprar una de 200w estereo o de 300 estereo por si en el futuro quieres agregarle otros bafles 

yo ise uno de 80w para un parlante eminence de unos supuestos 200w y realmente lo mueve que da gusto  saludos


----------

